# Kissing hedgehog on the head or nose



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

So my little guy is just so cute, I have to kiss him on his little furry white head. Sometimes i kiss him on the nose too. Could this be bad for him? Bad for me? :|

I wouldnt want either of us to get sick.


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I've read (and heard from a breeder) that hedgies are known to carry salmonella. I guess I would just be careful with my lips around the lil one. Plus, wouldn't a small animal take that as a biiiigg scary something-or-other attempting to eat 'im? I'd worry about freaking the hedgehog out. I can see how you'd wanna kiss them though - they are the most adorable creatures ever!

I'd love to hear from others who feel differently about "kissing" or if someone could elaborate if they are owned by a hedgie.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I stick to Eskimo kisses unless it's right after a bath with soap because there's likely going to be some trace of fecal matter on them, especially if they poop while running.

Thankfully Pig doesn't huff up when I do that, but he's a pretty mellow hog in general. Plus I think he knows I won't put him down until I get my snuggles so he puts up with it. :lol:


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

I give my hedgie kisses all the time! She doesn't seem to mind, and she usually tries to squirm away like, "mommy, no more kissies, please!" I do avoid her nose though, because 
1.) It's wet (haha) 
2.) I don't think that is too sanitary
3.) As mentioned previously, it probably won't be good for the owner and the hedgie 
Also, I believe salmonella is from their feces, so I suppose if you take great care of cleanliness with your hoglet (poopie feet washes, daily cleaning of the cage ( I even wipe her butt area, like she's a baby)) you should be fine! Though I would still be cautious 
There are no known diseases that can be exchanged between hedgehogs and humans... I think. Don't take my word for it though! 

With that being said, kiss away, my friends!


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks like it will be eskimo kisses from this point on. Better safe than sorry. He doesn't seem to mind my face by him though, hes very sweet and adventurous.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*shrugs* I kissed Lily all the time and never had issues. Mostly forehead and cheek though, I don't recall ever kissing her nose just because her fur was softer to kiss. :lol: But I'm also just about the opposite of germophobic, so I'm not always the best example. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I kiss all the time too but not usually right on the nose. :lol:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I do nose-to-nose, but not mouth-to-nose. I'm starting to kiss his cheeks more because all of his recent weight gain went straight to his cheeks and now they're so chubular and irresistible!!  :lol:


----------



## soile6661 (Aug 2, 2013)

haha lol i do eskimo kisses with mine all the time


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Playing with him last night: Its so hard to not give him a little kiss on his head! Hes too adorable!!! LOL I ended up giving him a kiss on his head quills and washed my lips afterward though i doubt it would have helped at that point.

Must. Resist. Hedgie. cuteness. I'll have to save kisses for bathtime!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

:lol: Hey, she kissed me first! She gives me the cutest little boops on my nose. 

I have been "owned" for over 3 years and I make sure I wash my hands after litter box changes/cleaning. So far so good!

I sometimes kiss her head too, when the quills are down!

ML


----------

